# Tail and dash lights (again)



## akhenrichs (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a '94 Maxima that has the 'tail and dash lights not working syndrome.' These also must be connected to the chime that rings if you leave your lights on with the key off and the drivers door open since this doesn't work either. The tail light fuse is not blown and the tail lights show no sign of corrosion. The dimmer switch checks out as well. Does anyone have any ideas or tricks that has worked for them?


----------

